# Provo River



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Braden's post got me thinking but I didn't want to hijack his thread.

Since I have never fished north of Fish Lake, except the pond at Maple Dale when I was a kid. I have a couple of questions on the Provo.

The reason for the questions is I bought my two grandsons that live in Provo Cabela's fly fishing combos for Christmas and would like to get them into fly fishing. They live within walking distance of the Provo river west of I15.

Where are the areas considered that are Upper Provo, Middle Provo and Lower Provo?

Is the section of the Provo West of I15 a good place for them to learn? I have walked the trail with my daughter and her family and could see fish all along the river.

I have had them down in Southern Utah fly fishing some small lakes with a spinning outfit with a fly behind a bubble and they did well and loved it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Braden: The Upper Provo is above Jordanelle Res. up into the High Uintas
The Middle Provo is between Jordanelle Res and Deer Creek Res and the Lower Provo is below Deer Creek Res. through Provo Canyon.

Depending upon the time of year (mainly the flow) the Lower Provo (West of I-15) can be a good place, but in general I would say the Middle Provo is better for beginners.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Bowgy. 

I learned to fish the Provo back when I was in college there. Here is what I can tell you. 

There are fish to catch in the stretch you are talking about. Walleye and white bass will come up out of Utah Lake, as well as carp. I've caught a few trout in that section, but not many. The river has been channeled through that section which took out the best kind of trout habitats. So if they are going to fish that section, spin fishing with twisty tails will yield more fish that fly fishing. 

In town, I caught many fish in the segment between Shopko, downstream to Provo State Street. Right at the water diversion by the LDS Motion Picture Studio on 1230 North is a good holding spot. The fish will come and just hang in the pool below the little waterfall there. Woolly buggers can usually take a fish or two right there. The river continues downstream from there with some decent enough riffles and a few nice holes. For fishing in the middle of the city, it really isn't too bad. It is easily wadable, and the Provo River Trail provides great access on foot or bike. I used to bike over there and fish it regularly with fair success. 

Once they head up the canyon, I'd agree that the Middle Provo between Deer Creek and Jordanelle is probably the best real trout fishing within easy access on the whole river. Restoration work has brought back many nice meanders and holes and riffles that the trout seem to like. It is a great section for nymphing and dry flies in season. It is a GREAT place to learn to fly fish. But if your grandsons don't have transportation to get up to Midway and Heber, it doesn't matter. 

On the lower Provo, in the Canyon, I used to fish quite a bit around Bridal Veil Falls. There is GREAT pocketwater from Bridal Veil, on down to the diversion dam at the bottom of the canyon. The Provo River Trail provides good access. There is a hole right by a little trestle bridge right at the mouth of the canyon where the brownies just love to hang out. Summer evening caddis hatches are a great time right there, without much of a drive. The hole literally, is the first 30-40 yards upstream fro the trestle bridge. I liked that hole because it didn't take me a long time to get there, so if all I had was 45 minutes to an hour to fish, I could go there and usually catch something. 

Hope this helps. Its been years since I fished the Provo with any regularity. But really, the stream hasn't changed all that much. It gets hit hard, so crappy walmart flies slapped on the water won't work. It takes a pretty close match on the fly and a soft upstream cast and good line mends to not spook the weary trout. But the upside for a beginner wanting to learn - the water is clear enough that good polarized glasses will let you see the fish, and see how they react to your fly. The education you can gain from that is very much worth fishing there - just as a classroom on what you are doing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you Garyfish, very informative.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Bowgy,
With kids, don't forget just the old glow bug.... easy for kids (Or anyone) to catch fish on! and although it has been a few years since I fished the Provo, don't forget the Provo bounce ;-) just a bead head with a nymph trailer, so you can feel it "bounce" along the bottom . I second Garyfish on the Middle Provo. There are so many fish even I can catch a few


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks to all for you responses.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

StillAboveGround said:


> Braden: The Upper Provo is above Jordanelle Res. up into the High Uintas
> The Middle Provo is between Jordanelle Res and Deer Creek Res and the Lower Provo is below Deer Creek Res. through Provo Canyon.
> 
> Depending upon the time of year (mainly the flow) the Lower Provo (West of I-15) can be a good place, but in general I would say the Middle Provo is better for beginners.


Thank yo for that explanation, I always wondered where the designation of the areas were when I read the fishing forums.


----------

